# Small pitch change metal roofing



## Got clay (Feb 28, 2016)

I need to install a metal roof on our cabin in ocala fla. The problem is that the roof goes about 8 foot down at 3 pitch to a 2.5 pitch for about four feet, then to a 2 pitch for another 8 feet. What is the best metal roofing for that where I don't have to do two pitch transitions on each side of the roof. Better question is there a metal roofing that can handle that without any transition?


----------



## photoshop (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't believe metal roofing that runs vertically will span or conform to the changes in plane. However, bermuda style panels may work.


----------



## Randy Bush (Oct 23, 2014)

Regular panels can handle small changes although with a pitch like that I would seal the laps with a seal tape.


----------



## Lindsey Hill (Apr 5, 2016)

I have read somewhere you need to stop and re-start the metal roofing with the appropriate starter method but also with a transition flashing that is under the upper roof panels and over the lower roof panels.


----------

